# Sour Cream and Onion Elk Burger



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy Smokes! I just made this recipe and it was DELISH! A few weeks ago, I made a traditional elk burger, but with my burger I also had some Sour Cream and Onion chips. I threw a couple inside the burger put the bun on top and kept eating. It was a good twist to the menu.

Today, I got a little wild. I took a zip lock back of Sour Cream and Onion Potato Chips and beat the holy crap out of the bag until I'd reduced the chips to basically a powder. I then made my elk patties, and then rolled them around in the bag of powder until they were coated on all sides. Threw them on the grill, cooked them up with a little chedder on the top and whammo! 

They were bomb!!! Enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There goes my diet!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this up Duckholla, try doritos or cheetos some time for a real delightful dish too... infact i mash up the chips and blend them up good with the burger not just on the outside...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what about just onion powder and some garlic cloves pounded in there???


----------

